# Rescue Bunnies near Tampa, FL free to good home!



## la2187 (Apr 17, 2015)

I am posting this to help a friend find forever homes for 2 adorable bunnies. They are both female, aged 10wks, good natured and healthy. If you are interested, or know anyone who would like to take in these sweet babies please reply! 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429243437.573589.jpg
** please note the bunnies being offered for adoption are the two with black markings!!**


----------



## Nutella (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope they have found homes! I'm giving this a little bump for an update. I live on the border of Florida and Georgia, but I already own one full grown bunny and I don't have a good inside area for them.


----------



## la2187 (Jun 14, 2015)

The babies are still up for grabs living with a loving foster family until they can be permanently placed! All 3 are females and are about 4 months old in central Florida for the Tampa Bay Area rabbit lovers View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434322212.643335.jpg


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe (Jun 15, 2015)

They look very sweet hope they find a good home!


----------

